# How do you haul your bikes around?



## Patchy (Jul 7, 2010)

I know there's a thread on the general topics area but they're full of US brands. Wondering what people are using over here as i'll need to retire my no name brand strap-on bike carrier soon.

Pretty much open to all suggestions. I've got a Golf V with no hitch or towbar but am considering installation. Need to move 3 bikes regularly and don't want my pants pulled down by the price.

I've looked into the best of the best strap-on racks (saris bones 3 and bones RS, Yakima King Joe 3) and the conclusion is none of them will do 3 bikes easily on a regular basis.

Looked into standard hitch mounts/tow ball mounts and the only one that seems the goods are the Ezi-grip ones however i'm not sold on how secure the top tube clamp is given it's a radius non adjustable cylinder.

Not too interested in in roof racks mainly cause i'm a short arse ~160cm.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

We use a Q Spear rack on the Pajero.
Easy to put the bikes on and off, simple bungy-cord tiedowns, takes all shapes & sizes of frames.










If it's just me riding I fold the seats down in the our Impreza wagon/hatch and take the front wheel out to fit the bike in. Am getting a new car soon and need to look at roofracks/mounts as it's a sedan with no towbar (but 4WD and turbo so I will forgive the lack of practicality  )


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

torpedo 7 has a sale on the above at the moment


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I see plenty of small hatches (including Golfs) with 3 full-mount Thule ProRide 591's up top (2 facing one way, 1 the other). I picked up my 591 from eBay for $105 new & unopened. But you'd need cross-bars as well as the 3 indiv holders. Pricey, but easy since you can leave the racks on the car all the time.

I plan to get a tow bar fitted to the Subie at some point soon for any decent length trips so I can get the bikes out of the bug-zone, plus improve fuel consumption (they really add a lot of drag up there). A cheap but strong option is the GripSport DH bike carrier - cowpat & waldog from here both have this carrier.

However I'd like one that can tilt down so you can open the rear hatch/door without the need to remove the bikes from the carrier, plus have the ability to fold the carrier up against the car when not in use (for when we go somewhere for a few days). However this is pants-pull-down price territory. To be honest, I spent a smidge over $4K on my Nomad, so spending another $500-$600 to cart it properly is OK to me:
Yakima Holdup: approx $500
http://www.yakima.com/shop/bike/hitch/holdup

The bees knees - a Kuat NV with Trail-doc attachment: (no aust distributor, will maybe get one when over there later this year)
http://www.kuatinnovations.com/index.php?page=nv_images#nv_img/image06.jpg

And the aforementioned Gripsport DH triple: $398
http://www.gripsport.com.au/bike_main.php?part=bike_products&prodID=32


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I got fork mounth type roof racks. Only disadadvantge with it is the height clearance, meaning watch where you drive when going under an object, otherwise your beautifull bicycle will be damage and insurance do takecare of that but your mates might see the funny side of this


----------



## Patchy (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone tried to ezi-grip prong racks? They look similar to the Q-spear racks which i'm warming to the idea of and they have added features.

http://www.ezigrip.co.nz/mainmenu10/page118/Modular+Prong+Folding.html


----------



## kavika (Jul 18, 2009)

I use the Ezi Grip prong style. To be honest, stay away. They have too many points that will flog out, due to them being able to be disassembled. Mine has been used a dozen times or so, and now flops around a lot. The quality of the foam is average too. Tears very easily.
I'm about to sell mine and get something that folds when not in use, but without all the extra removable pieces


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

stick to the roof rack, trust us, been there than that and they look cool too like your in tour the france support cars


----------



## Patchy (Jul 7, 2010)

wannabeRacer said:


> stick to the roof rack, trust us, been there than that and they look cool too like your in tour the france support cars


Thanks for the suggestion and i don't doubt they do have some plusses over the other options. What's holding me back is the thought of scratching my paint work while lifting my bike over my head. The roof of my car comes up to my neck just to put things into perspective. Also i do alot of highway driving and a litre or two per hundred kays is going to add up for me.



MrsH said:


> We use a Q Spear rack on the Pajero.
> Easy to put the bikes on and off, simple bungy-cord tiedowns, takes all shapes & sizes of frames.


Really starting to like this kind of bike rack. I have some concerns about bikes falling off the back but from what i hear it's all good? Also do you find the rack rotates around the towball? I've heard of the torpedo 7 doing this, however many say it's inferior to the original q-spear.

Thanks for all the replies. It's crazy how many different styles there are and how finding the perfect one seems impossible!


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

I've got Thule 591s which sit on the roof. Originally bought them when we had a subie wagon, and getting the bikes on and off wasn't a problem at all. Only downsides were fuel consumption (as already mentioned) and noise: they whistle at highway speeds (means you need to crank the Barry White up real loud to hear it).

Then we bought an SUV (long story, still trying to forgive myself) and I'm using the racks on that too. Same noise and fuel issues, but now also have to lift the bikes well over my head (I'm 180cm) to get them up there. Getting used to it now, but no way I could do it if I was any shorter.

The height clearance is also something to be careful of (as also mentioned above). We had a bad incident at a Maccas drive thru. That *****e is not only bad for you, but bad for your bike too...

Thinking about fitting a tow ball to use an old ball-mount rack I've got lying around. Would be much easier.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Patchy said:


> .Really starting to like this kind of bike rack. I have some concerns about bikes falling off the back but from what i hear it's all good? Also do you find the rack rotates around the towball? I've heard of the torpedo 7 doing this, however many say it's inferior to the original q-spear.


We've had no issues with the bikes moving at all - the foam is quite grippy, the bungy cords hold well, but we run an ocky strap wheel to wheel behind the pole/pillar section :thumbsup: This is to stop the bikes rubbing aginst each other more than to stop them falling off.. Never had it move or pivot on the towball at all though. We have a hitch receiver towbar and keep it attached to a spare hitch so it's not being put on/off the ball repeatedly.


----------



## Patchy (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks again MrsH. That's exactly what i wanted to hear. I'll be getting a standard ball mount for my golf since there's no hitch receiver option however i think i'll be taking the tow tongue on and off so i can keep the rack permanently bolted into the tow ball like yourself. Just abit of extra security.


----------



## kavika (Jul 18, 2009)

I used to use bungey cords, but found toe straps from pedals a lot better at securing the bikes, and no chane of taking an eye out like when a bungy slips off under tension


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

I use the Gripsport Hi-Ride. Only issue is the quick release bit doesn't work with my trailer - well it does until you turn a sharp corner and the trailer damages the quick release so you can no get the bike rack onto it anymore. My solution was to take it to a trailer shop and get them to bend the quick release back so the rack fitted and buy another Hayman Reece off them to bolt the bike rack to. So now I use one quick release with bike rack and one without anything but a towball for the trailer. both cars have 40mm Hayman Reece towbars so I can put the bike rack on whatever car I like. Pity all new cars only come with 50 so either I upgrade both cars at once or end up with a less convienient setup.

If I was clever at welding etc I would get a 40mm square piece to go into the Hayman Reece tow bar on the car and weld it onto the quick release. That way the whole setup would be lighter as currently the towbar bit is very heavy and it is permantly attached to my bike rack.


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

one of my bike racks, but probably the one i use the most ...


----------



## Logan21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cant help you as I have roof mounted racks on my Mazda 3 MPS.

However I will post a pic anyway:

Personally I really rate the roof mounted, but I am 193cm tall so yeah isnt so much of a issue for me.


----------



## Ventana OZ (Dec 11, 2004)

Kuat now has an Australian Distributor. Koiled Imports

www.koiled.com.au

I just upgraded from a Thule T2 and the Kuat NV is awesome.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I just use Rola roof racks, seem to work OK so far...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ventana OZ said:


> Kuat now has an Australian Distributor. Koiled Imports
> 
> www.koiled.com.au
> 
> I just upgraded from a Thule T2 and the Kuat NV is awesome.


Good news. Do you mind sharing how much said NV rack costs down here? Also, do you easily manage to fit 2 x decent sized MTBs on there?


----------



## Phishn (Jan 19, 2010)

I've had a Kuat NV for about one year and love it!! It is well worth the $$$$.


----------



## ivounnerry (Feb 28, 2011)

hoogie said:


> one of my bike racks, but probably the one i use the most ...


this is nice if you dont want to use a roof rack.


----------

